# My Shetland sheepdogs



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Alaska.

















Aiden.

















Kai.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

They are all gorgeous but the first picture of Aiden is way too cute! I'm totally gonna use it as the background for my computer. :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Your dogs are gorgeous! I can't decide which pic is my favorite


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I've seen pics of them before :mrgreen: and they are lovely as ever!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

gorgeous!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Such beauties! Looking at your photo makes me want to run my hands through their silky coats! >_<


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Larry is right-I love my shelties. Such gorgeous shelties! How proud you must be!!!


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Thank you. They are my babies.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

They're alll so adorable, but if Aiden were a human boy, he'd have a mop of curly dark hair that makes him oh-so-adorable.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

They're so cute! They look so much different then the ones I've had. My family's had 8 shelties so far. I love em. Here's my girl, she's the most unphotogentic pet I've ever had (except maybe my fish :roll: ). She's a Mahogany Sheltie  , she's got the thickest coat I've ever had in a sheltie. [attachment=2:3inf4gi4]1 (546).jpg[/attachment:3inf4gi4] Here's some pics of my Rough Collies, completely different breed, but cute all the same  . My two Tri-Colours and my Sable-Blue Merle (who we had to have put down recently).
[attachment=1:3inf4gi4]1 (315).JPG[/attachment:3inf4gi4]
[attachment=0:3inf4gi4]1 (355).jpg[/attachment:3inf4gi4]


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

AWE! they are fantastic  Yesterday at a dog show nearby there was a gal with the cutest sheltie pup EVER being carried around in her jacket...it had a perfectly centered split colored head with pure black one side and merle on the other. Neatest markings. Lovely dogs, thanks for sharing.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Every sheltie is beautiful and photogenic. They are wonderful; so loving and gentle.


----------

